# Cheapest place to buy a Low. h2oc



## WALLEYE MIKE

Found some on ebay for $219 plus $10 shipping. Anything cheaper.

PS. that is a good price.


----------



## sfw1960

That IS a good price Mike - but I seems always hear horror stories about fraud with electronics frequently on eBay and usually the manufacturer will NOT honor the warranty when purchased thru an auction.
:SHOCKED:

I think I'd rather pay the $239 or whatever it is than risk it myself.




http://www.northeastmarineelectronics.com/

These guys sell for $219 and they ARE Lowrance authorized dealers.


You can *email* http://www.threeriversmarine.com/ for a price also.... ( I bought my LMS there )
G'Luck!!

*R*


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Thanks Robert. For the same price I'll order from them.

The guy on Ebay did have a 99.8% postitive rating.


----------



## sfw1960

You're Welcome Mike!!!


----------



## jpollman

They're $229 here but it's where I got my Garmin GPSmap 76S and I had no problems at all with them. They've got a TON of stuff here.

http://www.thegpsstore.com/

John


----------



## sfw1960

Like the other listed sites have a small selection John...
:lol:

I bought my stuff from TRM!!
Great folks!!


----------



## misterclean1010

Thats a great price and an awesome unit. I just bought the Ihunt C and its great too. I run the Lakemaster Pro card and cant complain with the info on it.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Ordered it it this morning.


----------



## sfw1960

So Who'd you go with Mike??
NEME?

You'll like it I'm sure... but you may consider the LakeMaster ProMaps.
http://www.outdoorsmenproshop.com/

http://www.outdoorsmenproshop.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=107

$95 shipped.

Ask Houghton Laker (Kevin) about it - cripes he unloaded his Navionics for one!!!!


RAS


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

sfw1960 said:


> So Who'd you go with Mike??
> NEME?
> 
> You'll like it I'm sure... but you may consider the LakeMaster ProMaps.
> http://www.outdoorsmenproshop.com/
> 
> http://www.outdoorsmenproshop.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=107
> 
> $95 shipped.
> 
> Ask Houghton Laker (Kevin) about it - cripes he unloaded his Navionics for one!!!!
> 
> 
> RAS



Yup, NEME


----------



## qin45

it's nice price


----------



## sfw1960

Cool.
Jim DeMarest should take good care of ya!


LMK when ya get it & how ya like it.

RAS


----------



## Fishnnut

Another site to find it.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...t_details/102-6021080-3760131?ie=UTF8&seller=


----------



## Sixshooter

Don't forget about

www.fishdogco.com


----------



## skeeter341

try northwestreasures they have me for $208 shipped


----------



## sfw1960

skeeter341 said:


> try northwestreasures they have me for $208 shipped


Are they afraid to put up an address for the world to see??
I'm leery of things like that.


How's the H2Oc Mike??


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

sfw1960 said:


> Are they afraid to put up an address for the world to see??
> I'm leery of things like that.
> 
> 
> How's the H2Oc Mike??


Works like a charm. Like the Navionics card for it.


----------



## frostbite

That H2O is a nice little unit from what I can tell. I think I'll be ebaying my Garmin 76 towards the purchase of the Lowrance unit just before deer season. It'll probably go nice on the little 14' aluminum too!


----------



## skeeter341

sfw1960 said:


> Are they afraid to put up an address for the world to see??
> I'm leery of things like that.
> 
> 
> The thread wont let me post a URL .I was just tring to help someone get a good deal :-(


----------



## sfw1960

sfw1960 said:


> That IS a good price Mike - but I seems always hear horror stories about fraud with electronics frequently_* on eBay and usually the manufacturer will NOT honor the warranty when purchased thru an auction.*_
> :SHOCKED:
> 
> I think I'd rather pay the $239 or whatever it is than risk it myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.northeastmarineelectronics.com/
> 
> These guys sell for $219 and they ARE Lowrance authorized dealers.
> 
> 
> You can *email* http://www.threeriversmarine.com/ for a price also.... ( I bought my LMS there )
> G'Luck!!
> 
> *R*





skeeter341 said:


> sfw1960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are they afraid to put up an address for the world to see??
> I'm leery of things like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thread wont let me post a URL .I was just tring to help someone get a good deal :-(
Click to expand...

SEE ABOVE.
This is an eBay seller and not an "authorized" Lowrance dealer.


----------

